# degus fighting or playing?



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

hey everyone, i had to seperate jessie and chester my two boys last night they were fighting quiet bad, i know they go through phases of fighting for dominance but last night they were throwing eachother all over the place, i read somewhere that when they are seriously fighting they make alot of noise about it, was wondering weather anyone can confirm this?

they wernt squeeking or anything just standing on their back legs front paws on eachother, and scuffling. 

i dont really want them apart for good if they dont need to be because chester hates being on his own but at the same time i dont want them hurting eachother. so was really wondering weather there is any way i can tell weather its serious or just dominance?


----------



## tanzaniterose (Oct 18, 2009)

It sounds like playfighting to me; dominance battles involve the pair biting and scratching at one another, with the degus grunting and squealing and generally making a huge ruckus over it.They may also roll into a ball (similar to a gerbil "deathball") to try and bite at one another's heads and necks. You can see a video of gerbils doing this on here, as well as a photo of two gerbillus species boxing. Gerbil Behaviour | eGerbil It's not degus but it should help a little. 

If it looked slightly more serious than normal, they may be squabbling over a certain toy or treat, or even a comfy spot to sleep, in which case pop in some more toys, or even a second feeding or nesting area.

But other than that, this just sounds like they were having a bit of fun.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

lol they have 2 of everything in the cage always have ^_^, i never do things by halfs =P
i think what worried me most was the fact they were throwing eachother around and their cage is quiet tall so more than anything worried if one was to be shoved to the bottom they could get hurt

thanks for the advice tho. like i siad there was no noise whatsoever (well apart from "thud thump thud" haha)


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Jacs

Ours make one hell of a noise when they have a 'spat'. Only lasts a minute or so though.

Sending you a PM too.

:2thumb:

Paul


----------



## Freya Louise (Oct 28, 2009)

if you are just keeping the two males together this was just a scrap, if their actually causing physical harm to each other then you have a problem, mine all are a huge rescued family so are happy to live together in family groups, dad and uncle are neutered and the other boys do cope living together as long as their are pleanty of resources.
As degus are so socially dependant in the wild, i would consider recommend increasing your group size, this must be done responsibly though and slowly. long term this is the best recommendation i could give you.

keep at it though,


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

> As degus are so socially dependant in the wild, i would consider recommend increasing your group size, this must be done responsibly though and slowly. long term this is the best recommendation i could give you.


Fantastic response and should be very effective if your carefull about introductions. Even a racket being kicked up doesnt nessesarily mean a serious fight to be honest. As daft as this sounds if they really are going at it hammer and tongs there will be no doubt in your head that they really are trying to kill eachother.. it will be horribly obvious. Sounds like they were just being boistrous!

Kat


----------

